#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  How traditional Agriculture is transforming?

## Bhavya

Now a days technology entered in every field. Agriculture is no expection.Modern technology change the tradional farming methods so far.
How technology is transforming our traditional agriculture ?
Is it a welcoming change?

----------


## Helena

> Now a days technology entered in every field. Agriculture is no expection.Modern technology change the tradional farming methods so far.
> How technology is transforming our traditional agriculture ?
> Is it a welcoming change?


I think for some works it is good to have technology as it could make the process faster and easier but when we use too much of technology into agriculture many people who works in the farm will become unemployed.We cannot maintain the quality of some crops by using only technology , traditional methods have some unrevealed magics.

Gardening is probably one of the few ways of natural exercising.When we talk about agriculture and technology it do suits for home gardening as well.So this can also be a threat for the health in future.

----------


## Bhavya

[QUOTE]


> I think for some works it is good to have technology as it could make the process faster and easier but when we use too much of technology into agriculture many people who works in the farm will become unemployed.We cannot maintain the quality of some crops by using only technology , traditional methods have some unrevealed magics.


Agree, not only unemployment, we have to eat unhealthy food because of technology methods. Which lead to unwanted diseases.




> Gardening is probably one of the few ways ,of natural exercising.When we talk about agriculture and technology it do suits for home gardening as well.So this can also be a threat for the health in future.


Yeah home gardening is a great way, We can do it as a hobby as well.

----------


## Moana

​


> Now a days technology entered in every field. Agriculture is no expection.Modern technology change the tradional farming methods so far.
> How technology is transforming our traditional agriculture ?
> Is it a welcoming change?


The results of data analysis and hypothesis testing generally show that the transformation of traditional agriculture in Webuye Division is contingent upon farmers' socio-economic needs; that farmers' social and demographic characteristics are not important forces of agricultural transformation;

----------

